# Amco measuring Scoops



## vilasman (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a nice set of 3 amco ss measuring scoops in 1/8 cu, 1/4cu and 1/2 cu sizes. Nothing fancy but when you look all over high and low and you find something that catches your fancy and then your dear spouse uses the 1/2 cu size that you are used to ladling waffle and pancake batter with do dig sand with and looses it
woo-sa
anybody know where I can find another set from... they were impossible to find the first time


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 9, 2009)

amco measuring scoops - Google Search


----------



## vilasman (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the response... I had seen some of these links before... some are newer than the set I have, one has the 1 cup scoop that i had really been wanting and i will probably get it. I am a little anal about things matching... eventually i will get lucky and find another set like the ones that I had. Thanks again


----------



## Scotch (Aug 9, 2009)

WIlliams-Sonoma has a nice set -- very sturdy stainless made by All-Clad:






All-Clad Stainless-Steel Measuring Cups & Spoons | Williams-Sonoma


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 9, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> amco measuring scoops - Google Search


kind of ironic that the first thing that comes up is this thread..


----------

